# I got seven new babies



## Awaiting_Abyss

I picked up seven baby rats today from one of the feeder breeders who takes good care of his rats.

I got three does and four bucks. All are dumbos except one. The one standard ear is a champagne (ruby eye) buck. Out of the six dumbos I have a rex coat bareback agouti buck, a self agouti buck, a self beige? (He is a tan color with either dark ruby eyes or black eyes) buck, two dove? bareback does (they are creamy tan with a slight blue hue and dark eyes), and one beige? bareback doe.

Here are pictures... taken in the car right after I got them.


----------



## ratsaremylife

Awe! They are so cute! I can't wait to get my two babies in a few weeks. Good luck! They seem like sweety pies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

Thanks  They are all pretty tame for their age too.


----------



## TobyRat

Such cute babies. Love the little dumbo ears.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

After a closer look, all of the beige/cream/dove colored does and buck have very dark ruby eyes.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

Any help deciding on names?


----------



## nanashi7

Do you have a theme? I have "Ancient Greek", because they were seen as good luck.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

Well Raiko and Raimei (my older rats) are named from a sister and brother from an anime.


----------



## lindzmichelle

Awe so cute!!! babies are so fun!  If you want to go with a ******* theme for names i've always liked the names Banjo, Pistol and Cowboy for boys names. I named my two boys Si (after duck dynasty) and Remington (after my shotgun).


----------



## lalalauren

Oh wow, little dark ears! Never seen that before! :O


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

lalalauren said:


> Oh wow, little dark ears! Never seen that before! :OSent from Petguide.com Free App


Dark ears?


----------



## lalalauren

Haha yeah that little black hooded one! I've only ever seen pink ears 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

Oh, those are agoutis.  Yeah.


----------



## lalalauren

I have agoutis and they have pink ears!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

lalalauren said:


> I have agoutis and they have pink ears!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


True. The past agoutis that I've had have had pink ears too.


----------



## lalalauren

I wonder if they'll turn pink with age 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

Dunno.. they're kind of blackish pink. The tips are black.


----------



## Snowwhite

nanashi7 said:


> Do you have a theme? I have "Ancient Greek", because they were seen as good luck.


That's an awesome theme. I don't have one (a theme) but I think yours is pretty cool.


----------



## Snowwhite

Congrats on your new babies. They're beautiful colors! I am excited for you. I know when I picked out my 4 I was super excited. Congrats, again.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

Thanks  They are all super sweet. I'm concerned about the beige dumbo boy though... He seems very sluggish and not as healthy as the others.


----------



## Snowwhite

You might want to call the breeder. His other rats that were housed with that one might be a little sluggish too. He might have some ideas. Is he eating and drinking?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

He's drinking. I'm not certain if he's eating or not because I haven't actually seen him eat.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

He is eating. Confirmed last night by me handing food to him.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

Well so much for themes lolMy husband wants to name the self beige dumbo boy Socretes... because he picked out that rat and he likes him most. (We just watched Willard for the first time the night before last)


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

I finally named all 7 babies, and I got 3 more girls and they are named as well. I'll post pictures with names later.


----------

